# First Grand Canyon trip



## skiergirl

Last minute invite on the Grand Canyon. Super excited. What are things you ladies really wish you had but didn't bring? What are the must haves launching June 1!


----------



## catwoman

I really wished for qtips that I didn't have. I also wished for a finger nail scrub brush.


----------



## pilgeram

*Colorado River*

We floated the river last August. I am very, very glad that I brought long underwear. The water is really cold. 
A.


----------



## greenlm2

LOTION. SO MUCH LOTION.


----------



## basinrafter

Small pee bucket for near your tent so you're not wandering down to the river in the middle of the night....and yes. Lotion. Lots and lots of lotion.


----------



## skiergirl

thanks ladies!


----------



## David Miller

I got a rash from sitting in a wet seat all day. Someone on the trip brought some Desitn. Cleared it up over night. Also make sure you have some Imodium in your first aid kit.


----------



## okieboater

If you do not have one already, pick up a quality LED headlamp and take spare batteries. Headlamps come in real handy if you have to go outside to the groover etc after dark, or if you want to read a book after dark or find gear in the dark.


----------



## readNrun

catwoman said:


> I really wished for qtips that I didn't have. I also wished for a finger nail scrub brush.


You should have asked. I knew someone who had one


----------



## sleighr

went in June last year. I took too much bug spray and not enough sun screen.


----------



## jones boater

Tweezers for removing cactus, cotton socks + bag balm to sleep in if your feet crack, 2+ pairs of good sunglasses with croakies, long sleeve shirt and pants for sun protection, good packable sun hat


----------



## Schutzie

Nylons. Strappy shoes. Little black dress.
Not for on the river, but when you get off; Go to Las Vegas for a couple days. The culture shock is almost as much fun as the canyon.

Seriously. After a couple weeks of sleeping in the dirt and what not, going to Las Vegas is a trip. You will catch yourself going; "Ooh! Shiny!"

Remember to look before you cross a street. Really. You haven't even thought about cars for a couple of weeks.

I recommend either Green Valley resort or Red Rocks for a hotel. Not all that expensive.


----------



## skiergirl

Think I will skip lost wages but thanks for the comments helpful


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## riveryogi

not lotion, OIL, lotion is made up of mostly water so it evaporates quickly and leaves you re-applying all the time, take some coconut oil instead as it also has cooling qualities. Have fun!


----------



## trickpony

Make sure to keep a river journal - I've re-read mine (fondly) a coupe times. And for the love of god... LOTION.

Anddd... if your group doesn't have a speaker, some music can really be nice.


----------



## Burl Haggard

Baby powder...Keeps your junk from getting funky. It's also fun to Pimp smack unassuming river folk with.


----------



## trickpony

Also - bring your own copious supply of baby wipes - and don't share them. Moochers will be rampant.


----------



## 2tomcat2

Sarong


----------



## Burl Haggard

I did a video journal on my iPhone every afternoon as I got to camp. Just get a good pelican case and be careful. It's worth it to have actual footage of the experiences and awesome campsites.


----------



## LeeBeeLee

I got a prescription for antibiotics and took AZO and I'm glad I did. Got a bladder infection from sitting in and peeing water all day


----------



## readNrun

LeeBeeLee said:


> I got a prescription for antibiotics and took AZO and I'm glad I did. Got a bladder infection from sitting in and peeing water all day


Wait - don't you pee urine?

I assume you started taking this WHEN you came down with the BI and not prophylactically?


----------



## desertSherpa

Rigging Gloves!!! Straps till tear you up, rigging and de rigging all day. I really enjoy the Mechanix brand from from AutoZone. The rubber tips are awesome for rigging.

Beyond that Bag balm and udderly sMOOth. Bagbalm is so greasy, but udderly sMOOth is easier to apply more often.

I wear only sunscreen on my face, and wore hiking pants, long sleeve PFG shirt every day, and a big hat that has a stampede chord. Then in camp I change into lighter clothes if its warm.


----------



## cbgood

The morning after pill


----------



## yak1

Bring something you can pee in the middle of the night so you don't have to stumble around in the dark to find the groover or fall in the river and never be heard of again. You can dump it in the morning.


----------



## mkashzg

yak1 said:


> Bring something you can pee in the middle of the night so you don't have to stumble around in the dark to find the groover or fall in the river and never be heard of again. You can dump it in the morning.



Best advice yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog

Gawdamnnn the misogyny that runs through the Buzz. We are not all like that skiergirl 

Bring a little black strappy dress and the morning after pill??? 

For real? What are you twelve? So if a girl has something in their username that identifies them as female then lets open up the sexist crackpot comment box to project your bullshit views of women onto them? 

Think about it. Use the other head. It's better in the long run. And people won't think you are such an asshole.


----------



## catwoman

Skier girl's trip is likely already happened but... I also like the pee bucket for on the boat instead of eddying out or just peeing on the floor.


----------



## JC5921

Switch your smart phone over to Sprint all of the other carriers have really spotty coverage.


----------



## duct tape

Where in the canyon is Sprints service good?


----------



## Flagstaff

Some bug spray, the flies got annoying last week. Pee container for sure...make one from a cut down liquid laundry soap container, with the handle on,plus small rope or beener to hook it on. Large squirt gun. Sarong for more sun coverup. A small paperback. Two skirts, flip flops plus your wet river sandals...


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

